# Getting audio out from a virt-manager kvm guest

## vaxbrat

I had originally been messing around with kvm on the command line before virt-manager had gotten stable and before the old kvm ebuild was supplanted by qemu-kvm.  Under that scheme, I had managed to get guests to pass their audio out properly with either the ac97 or es1371 device support in kvm (forgot which).  I've been under virt-manager and qemu-kvm now for a few kernel versions (since 2.6.29 I think) and have yet to see any audio make it out of the guest with either 2.6.32 or 2.6.33 kernels.  The guest (XP or server 2003) thinks it has either an es1371 or ac97 and acts as if it were working with all of the mixer controls, etc active.  I saw something once on some forum (ubuntu I think) with the same problem, but their suggestion to make sure oss-emulation is enabled was a red herring here.

I may try centos 5.4 or Fedora 12 as a hypervisor to see if their virt-managed implementations show the same behavior.

Is anybody out there getting audio out of their guests?

----------

## thumper

I realize this is an old post, and probably abandoned however....

Yes I get audio from my guests under libvirt / virt-manager as long as I use sdl as the graphics type and not vnc.

George

----------

